# Is no one interested in owning their land anymore



## happyearthhomes (Jul 8, 2011)

So i have posted b4 about building an earthship style home for cheap i got like 200 views no replys well this is the deal i found 35 acres for 5k down n 300 a month 21k total its basically all a big meadow the owner will finance so no banks its in wyoming 10 miles from I-80 the owner of the land owns a well drilling company and will drill the wells for additional money but cheapely cus he wants to sell the land my wife and i are headin out as soon as we get rid of our house we have an rv and plan on setting up for a year or two while we build the house we can do this by ourselves but would like neighbors of our own choosing and whatnot we are chill and like living with other people as long as they're straight with us we are 420 friendly and nonreligious altho we believe in a type of threefold karmic circle ya know reap what u sow and all that she is in medical and i am a general contractor


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 8, 2011)

we are in illinois 30 miles outside chicago and are willing to let people crash at our house if they want to do this with us so they can stack up some money we arent looking to host a family with kids but a couple or single or a few singles not that we dont like kids but there not ours and rather not deal withem so if u are truly interested hit me up please only peaceful people no drunkin monsters as we dont drink dont mind if u do but if u act like an ass u get knocked on ur ass { i am a sleeping bear harmless until woken and than very ferocious} i protect whats mine and will give away anything but i hate to be stolen from and there are many forms of theft


----------



## dprogram (Jul 8, 2011)

Wyoming doesn't sound too bad but isn't it freezing cold there? I hat the cold. =) Good luck.


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 8, 2011)

it depends on the part of state and the elevation the area i like has a chicago climate with less rain and snow and more days of recorded sunshine but 20 less days of growing time outdoors


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 9, 2011)

So this is whatsup I am gonna b settled in wyoming by spring and all next year I will b workin on my house if you want to trade some labor for a place to crash and meals we will be offering it were gonna b 10 miles off I-80 30 min west of laramie its a remote location but should b a good spot for a base camp if u want to follow the gathering around the west


----------



## dprogram (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohh that doesn't sound too bad...esp when compared to Chicago. When I get my goin and sold and get a van hooked up I'll be in touch b/c I'll be a travellin.


----------



## foxtailV (Jul 10, 2011)

I like this. I would like to write my stories... and that might be the perfect place to find the quiet I feel it would take to do this work.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 12, 2011)

Love wyoming, but cold(almost died in a snow storm north of riverton) and bit expensive.... west texas is hot, dry, but cheap.... Solar Farm and compound. Make my living off the grid instead of living OFF the grid. But happyearth, if you need some work done, or some help I would love to assist with production, digging, the dirty work.


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 26, 2011)

So i have posted that i wouldnt be leaving till spring well i may b going sooner wifey just got a job offer to start sooner than we thought mayb next 2 weeks and we will b goin to wyoming still looking for land and friends to build an earthship any ideas would b helpfull


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 27, 2011)

I would look into building a house under ground, keep cool during the summer, and warm in winter. Not sure of the permits and codes and shit tho, good Idea to try to find land(if available) that are just out side of city code.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 28, 2011)

my dream is to own a little house with a few acres in a rural area, kinda like where i live now (which i don't own)...
no ideas yet on how to swing that.

wtf is up with all the stp posters who don't use line breaks or any sort of punctuation? i cannae read that shite.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 28, 2011)

punctuation is not free!


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of punctuation. I can only guess when I am using it correctly. For some reason its usage never stuck. I know some of the obvious ones but I don't know how to write correctly. And then didn't need it when I was travelling and working heck I didnt use a computer or own one till 2006 which is when I started having to communicate via text shoot before that the only writing I ever did was on applications for stuff


----------



## sideshowbxb (Jul 29, 2011)

happyearthhomes said:


> So i have posted b4 about building an earthship style home for cheap i got like 200 views no replys well this is the deal i found 35 acres for 5k down n 300 a month 21k total its basically all a big meadow the owner will finance so no banks its in wyoming 10 miles from I-80 the owner of the land owns a well drilling company and will drill the wells for additional money but cheapely cus he wants to sell the land my wife and i are headin out as soon as we get rid of our house we have an rv and plan on setting up for a year or two while we build the house we can do this by ourselves but would like neighbors of our own choosing and whatnot we are chill and like living with other people as long as they're straight with us we are 420 friendly and nonreligious altho we believe in a type of threefold karmic circle ya know reap what u sow and all that she is in medical and i am a general contractor


i have viewed some of the things posted from you earlier in the year happy earth, i might be able to help out, cant guarantee anything, but it would have to wait until after this year is over with because i will be selling christmas trees down here to make some money to get the hell out of florida, i hate this state, i always have, but i came back down to visit with family, ive done that, and im ready to get the hell out, ive lived on the streets for years now, i got my problems, every one does, im glad to hear your 420 friendly, by the way, wyoming you say? im unfamiliar with the terrain up there, when i was a youth i grew tomatoes, black eyes, pintos, jalapenos, and okra on my grandfathers lot in texas, im 26 this year, just turned on this past month, so im still a youth, i was wondering if youd be interested in having me along maybe next year during the summer, my plans after this year is over with is to head out west first, sit down play guitar a bit, in some cities out on that coast, with a couple of street kids, my lifestyle is quite migrant, ive picked tomatoes be4 down here in florida, and i cant keep up with the spanish folk, but i certainly will get out there, nonetheless, i dont have all the details about your earthen home, ill look it up sometime, but i am not alotted alot of time on pcs, and i play guitar, i have a bad habit of listening to music way too much then a person should, hmm . . . i also have to warn you, i believe i aint too bad a person, but i have been diagnosed bi-polar, manic depressant in the past, but i dont believe in taking medicine and the crap that the docs try to get you hooked on, just so you can become a 'normal' part of society again, i like my lifestyle, if i do come up and chill with yall foir a bit, i am certain 99% i wont be staying up there for the rest of my life, so dont try to convince to stay on your lot afterwards, which i feel certain you prolly wont, and i hope what i just said doesnt give you the wrong impression of me, i have trust issues too, ive been screwed over ALOT in my life, so i do have to admit i have some anger issues, i just recently was talking to one person on this site, but when your talking on these pcs, your not directly interacting with the person on the other end, so to speak, so the person on the other end, who the f#%$ knows who that is, know what i mean? but any how, ive spoken quite a bit of gibberish, sry take car of yourself, and if you could id like to hear more about this sort of project you got going on, maybe i could help out a lil, maybe not, uncertain as of yet, forgive me


----------



## flashinglights (Aug 8, 2011)

I am interested in owning and truly improving land, and with the massive ongoing correction in real estate prices it just might become a reality in the coming years. Homesteading looks more and more attractive as people everywhere are re-learning how to feed and shelter themselves and sharing the techniques and methods, as one big decentralized tribe. I believe that we can take all this spoiled land in ruined cities and begin to restore it.


----------

